# Updated list of any shops doing contract full dye sub shirts



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

We are looking to dive into the softball jersey market and would like to supplement our dye sublimation with full dye sub jerseys.

I know there are a few posts on this, but I was hoping to get an updated lay of the land so I can shop for the best relationship for our needs.

Thanks,
Jephtha


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Teamwork Athletic does them.


----------



## papermama (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks! I do have an account with Teamwork but they are not priced for sub-contracting in my opinion. We generally order jerseys, etc.

I've seen other posts with shops that do this type of work for others and was hoping to get a nice list of those.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

papermama said:


> Thanks! I do have an account with Teamwork but they are not priced for sub-contracting in my opinion. We generally order jerseys, etc.
> 
> .


 


Not sure what you mean by that. I someone else contacting you for wholesale and then they resell it? 

$85 retail for a full dyesub jersey is pretty standard.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

binki said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. I someone else contacting you for wholesale and then they resell it?
> 
> $85 retail for a full dyesub jersey is pretty standard.


 
$85 for a jersey? Are you serious? All the power to someone who can sell a team jersey for $85 but the vast majority sell under $50 especially softball.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

On-line Jerseys said:


> $85 for a jersey? Are you serious? All the power to someone who can sell a team jersey for $85 but the vast majority sell under $50 especially softball.


$85 is for a full dye sub custom job. Doing the pants, jersey, and hat would run about $170-$200 going the dysub route with an embroidered hat. 

If we did a baseball jersey with 2 color twill and name/number drops we would be at $20-$35 for the blank jersey and $25-$35 for the decoration, so $45-$70. just for the shirt. Add $20 for a hat and another $20-$30 for the pants and a full uniform is going for around $120.


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

then things have really changed , a full dye cust and sew softball jersey averages 35-45$ usually including all artwork and set up fees..... If there is any cut and sew shops that will contract work they would have to be in the 25$ range. The softball market is very cutthroat right now and prices keep on dropping.....


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We do them for much less than that.
Cut and sew $25.00 per shirt.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We don't work for free or on unprofitable products.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

